# Angles on this lad?



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm still new to judging good angulation and movement and I was just looking for a critique on my boy's angulation/balance and movement from you guys! if anybody wants to draw lines on the picture to help out, please feel free

Here he is at 9 months old











here's a video of his movement (I think he might have been crabbing though, he sometimes does that)


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm still not very good at this, but practice makes perfect! Here goes nothing  : It looks to me like he's lacking angulation in the stifle, although his pelvic angle looks good. His shoulder layback seems straight to me, (hence his shorter neck) but the upper arm angle looks decent. He appears like he might be a bit long in the body, but that could be the angle of the picture and his haircut...Miami's tend to make the legs appear shorter. He also appears to be high in the rear. I like his depth of chest and his pretty feet, and I like how he's "solid" looking...so many poodles I see look almost fragile because they are so slender. I know that they are not though...Trev looks a bit fragile to me when he's shaved, but he's not...he runs and jumps and tumbles with the rowdiest of them!! And I think his color is beautiful as well.  I really am not any good at assessing movement, however I'm going to guess that he lacks a bit of reach due to lack of shoulder layback and he's probably going to lack a bit of drive due to his stifle being a tad straight. Hopefully some people with more knowledge will chime in, I'm curious about him too!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It is hard for me to assess him after returning from an AKC show here. If he was here in the states, people would assume he was a working/hunting poodle because of the way he is built. He is much more substantial and honestly looks very different. He looks to have a good chest on him, which a lot of the poodles I saw today didn't have. His rear looks high to me, but he is also still growing. Also, when he moves (or when you handle him), his head should be up. On the other hand, he looks like a working poodle. They hold their heads forward like he does, looking for game. His timing is good. You can pause the video and see his front and rear move well together and he is off the ground for a moment with every stride. He is almost the same color as my poodle!


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> lacking angulation in the stifle, although his pelvic angle looks good


agree, although I think his pelvis is a tiny bit over-angulated



mom24doggies said:


> His shoulder layback seems straight to me, (hence his shorter neck) but the upper arm angle looks decent


I agree it's definately a little bit too upright and he has wrinkles where the withers meet his neck (HOW STRUCTURE AFFECTS MOVEMENT this page explains the wrinkles as being due to a shorter shoulderblade which is more upright while having a correct upper arm angle)



mom24doggies said:


> He also appears to be high in the rear


He definately is. I hope he will grow out of it!



mom24doggies said:


> I like how he's "solid" looking...so many poodles I see look almost fragile because they are so slender


I got those comments at the open show I was at, there was one other standard poodle there and she was soooo slim. folk were saying how mine has a lot more "substance" (and they like it)



mom24doggies said:


> I'm going to guess that he lacks a bit of reach due to lack of shoulder layback and he's probably going to lack a bit of drive due to his stifle being a tad straight


I've been told he moves beautifully (not poodle people though) although I have noticed he kicks up a little too high at the rear which could be from his slightly steep shoulder



outwest said:


> when he moves (or when you handle him), his head should be up


(wasn't me handling him in the video unfortunately!) I think he isn't carrying his head high enough because of his shoulders being a bit too far forward (Angulation and Movement in the Lhasa Apso this page goes into how a slightly steep shoulder makes the head lower a bit and produces higher kick-up at the rear, which is kind of what he is doing)



outwest said:


> he is off the ground for a moment with every stride


is that a good thing?



Here are some still captures from the video


----------

